# Ag Recipies - Corona & Carlton Dry/tooheys Extra Dry



## neo__04 (11/11/10)

Hey all,

Just starting my switch to all grains & kegging and am looking at getting the kegs full for christmas holidays.

Im chasing a recipe for either a Corona, or another nice refreshing mexican beer someone can recommend to compliment a fishing rod and bbq on the beach on a 30 degree day 

Also chasing a recipe for a Carlton Dry / Tooheys extra dry for general drinking.

Looking for All grain recipies, keep in mind im an amateur 


Thanks in advance


----------



## benno1973 (11/11/10)

Hiya Neo,

Try looking for an aussie style lager. This thread should give you something you're after. 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=31526

It's quite difficult to exactly replicate Carlton Dry or Tooheys New, but this should get you something close. There's also a XXXX recipe floating around in here.

Despite the flak you may cop, Corona is also quite a hard one to replicate. There's some AG recipes on other beer sites as follows:

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f57/mexican-lager-cerveza-30885/

Good luck!


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (11/11/10)

+1 for a simple Aussie lager. I have one in the keg at the moment:

Erko Aussie Lager
0.80 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 EBC) Dry Extract
1.00 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (4.0 EBC) Grain
0.50 kg Cooked Brown Rice (2.0 EBC) Grain
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain
0.30 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain
0.40 kg Dextrose

25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood flowers [10.00 %] (60 min) 

Fermented with Saflager 34/70 @ 11 degrees.

Bit more maltier than what you find at the pub down the road but a great summer session beer regardless.


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/10)

Neo__04 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just starting my switch to all grains & kegging and am looking at getting the kegs full for christmas holidays.
> 
> ...



For a Corona lookalike (however it has a bit more flavour than Corona)

For a 23L batch = a keg plus about 4 bottles, or cut it down if you just want a keg:

4kg Pale Pilsener Malt (JW or BB)
1 kg supermarket long grain rice (dry weight), boiled to a runny mush
300g Carapils

Mash at 66 degrees for one hour. Best to let the rice mush cool down to 66 degrees and pour into the mash after you have doughed in the malts. The rice adjunct gets digested by enzymes from the malt and turned into fermentables but lightens the body. 

20g Galena hops (the actual hop of Corona) - 60 mins bittering addition only.

US-05 ALE yeast but fermented below 17 degrees for around 10 days, then cold crashed for another 10 days and keg.
During cold crashing, add Polyclar to remove chill haze. 

I've found that if I do this with a lager yeast I end up with a bit of a sulphur note that makes it taste more like a Euro Beer, whilst the US-05 does great as long as you ferment it cool and give it a good long time to settle out. Also, you'd think the Mexicans would use maize not rice, but apparently that's what goes into Corona.

Yarriba Yarriba :icon_drunk:


----------

